# Phone messages...just discovered this



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

Boy if I'd have known this about 2 years ago! I thought I'd share this with all of you. Most cell phones you can dial the phone number, when the VM comes on hit the * key + passcode usually 4 digits and there you are, all the voice mails. 

Now trick is you have to know passcode, turns out my husband uses same as his ATM card it was super easy. 

I'm really over spying on him as I believe he ended it when he said he did. I discovered this because my kitty was taken (I've had some bad news, I do not think he will come home...this is VERY devastating to me) but he had a tag on him. My H is gone for nearly 2 weeks camping with no cell service so if someone finds him and calls it won't get answered. I called the phone company and they said its easy if you know passcode. 

Unfortunately, I think kitty is gone (my neighbor said she witnessed coyote taking a kitty and she thought it was mine...) so no phone calls. But it dawned on me, I wish I knew this when he was having the A. When I knew, but could not prove the A and he denied it, I'd try to sneak a look at his phone. He had over 600 texts per month but all deleted and she called him several times a day. I drove myself crazy trying to figure out if he was having an affair because he denied it (finally found it via email)..

anyway, I'm over that part but discovered this by accident and thought I'd share. Because if I knew this then, I'd have done it!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your kitty. But thanks for that interesting piece of information. I bet I could guess my wife's code within 4 tries. I would just need to make sure to call when I know she won't answer.


----------



## MrsInPain (Feb 5, 2010)

AZMOMOFTWO said:


> Boy if I'd have known this about 2 years ago! I thought I'd share this with all of you. Most cell phones you can dial the phone number, when the VM comes on hit the * key + passcode usually 4 digits and there you are, all the voice mails.
> 
> Now trick is you have to know passcode, turns out my husband uses same as his ATM card it was super easy.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your kitty.  I've lost a kitty before so I know that all you can really say is I'm sorry and I hope you feel better soon. If he's gone, he's peacefully in Heaven now. 

Thanks for the tidbit! I used this several times & it totally works. The only thing is, if they have a "voice mail" icon on their phone, and you check it, it clears their little icon. So they may catch on (if you care that they know you are spying). I caught a few voice mails but they never had any evidence. Because one of my H's As was with the mother of his child, I couldn't distinguish what was acceptable contact and what wasn't! sljkfgnsekljfghdfwiog ugh!! 

Anyhow, he was good at hiding things... he'd check is voice mail religiously each 20 minutes to avoid me catching one. On the phone bill it showed him checking his voice mail about a hundred times yet I'd rarely catch his messages. Cheaters are frustrating to deal with.


----------



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

OMG you scared me!!!
I thought your post was going to be about a new situation you found out about! I'm sorry about your cat - but OMG do I feel relief!


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

HAHA ya I thought you were going to say something really bad that HE did. Not that its not really sad about the kitten I am so sorry  I have lost one two because my stupid neighbor. But ya thats so funny that you are posting this cause just last night I checked my husbands for no reason i knew his phone was off so i called it hit # and did his password! and listened!!!!


----------

